# HI!



## HoneyBee28 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
I am a new member to this forum and just wanted to say Hi to everyone.
To tell a little about my self I am a young stay at home wife,soon to be mother, with an interest in honey bee's. My dad raised Honey Bee's and thats what got me started in it. 
Well, enough about me. Thanks so much for letting me join this great forum!!!! I am sure I will learn alot about bee's on this site. Thanks again!!!
HoneyBee28  (aka "Becky")


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello Becky and welcome aboard. Sounds like you have some great happenings in your life right now and we're glad to be a part of them!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Wecome Becky, Sounds like we might be getting two future beekeepers. Good luck.Jack


----------



## HoneyBee28 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I am hoping our child will take an interest in beekeeping as it grows up around them. It will be raised up around the bees,and helping with them will be a part of his/hers everyday life when he/she gets old enough to be out there with me. It would be really neat if he/she (sorry we don't know what we're having!) will take a interest in them. 
Thanks again for the warm welcomes!!!!!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hey Becky,
Welcome to a great bunch of beekeeperss here that want to help one another. My wife and I live in Murfreesboro, TN where we have a few hives of our own. Its a joy to meet another Tennessee beekeeper. We are members of the TN Beekeepers Association too. Let us know if we can ever be of help! Again, welcome! God bless...


----------



## HoneyBee28 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the warm welcome!!! It's great meeting you....always a pleasure to find someone of simlar interest that lives near one's self.
And Thanks for the offer of help....I may take you up on that one day, I am still pretty new to the whole bekeeping thing, I always have lots of qusetions!

I am not yet a member of the Tn Beekeepers Association,but I hope to become a member soon, and I will be attending the beekeeping school at the end of March....to learn as much as possible and hopefully to make a few new friends. Will you and your wife be attending also? 
Thanks again for the warm welcome! 



p.s.
I love your quote from proverbs 24:13.May God Bless you and your family too!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hi HoneyBee28,
I am not sure which bee school you are talking about... But would like to know more about the one you mentioned. The last big bee event I attended was the state conference in Memphis last October. The next big bee event my wife and I plan to attend, is the Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris, Georgia in May. We are enrolled in the Master Beekeeper Program there. Ok...best wishes and may God bless!


----------



## HoneyBee28 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi again!
I think I got confused as to which association is putting on the school, its being done by the Nashville Area Beekeepers Association. It is being held March 25-28 in Nashville at the Ellington AG Center in Nashville.
It costs $10 per person and $20 for Familys. You can google NABA to find out more about them and the school.
Hope to see ya there!


----------

